# NT's leg challenge journal



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

Pulled a muscle in my back Thursday and rested for the weekend.  Went to the gym yesterday and aggravated it again - but a quiet day at work should calm it enough to start with legs tonight.  

Unlike the others, I'm not looking forward to doing this challenge.  I will be happy when I'm lounging around in a pool in Vegas 4 months from now with superior leg development than I have now.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 3, 2003)

hope you're back's ok!  don't ever think i enjoy one minute of this leg routine.  i wish i did...but it's hard and i hate it.   

i just really NEED it.  my legs seriously lag.....

take it easy though so you don't hurt your back.  and by the way -visions of vegas poolside got me through the last set of squats when i wanted to bail.....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

My legs lag as well ... and Vegas is the only inspriation I have to get them kick started.  Should be an interesting night ... 

thanks for stopping in NG!  I shall report tomorrow on how it went.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2003)

Good Luck NT!  It doesn't hurt that bad


----------



## katie64 (Jun 3, 2003)

Good Luck NT


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

June 3rd
*1&1/4 lying leg curls*
- 4 X 6 X 45lbs
* last couple reps were pretty sloppy

*back squat*
- 1 X 20 X 115lbs
- 4 X 20 X 135lbs
* feeling this out, could probably do 155lbs next time

*good mornings*
- 5 X 20 X 40lbs
* again, feeling this out, will try maybe 60lbs

*seated calf raises*
- 5 X 20 X 45lbs
* and these just hurt ... may add 5lbs


----------

